# 24 Hours until Initiation



## Chryss_O (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got voted in last Sunday and my initiation is tomorrow, Wednesday at 1800 Japan time the night before my deployment.  I'm so excited, nervous but happy that I can finally start my travel from darkness to light.  My mother lodge will be Himiko Lodge #24 of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Mason of Japan.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats 
Make sure you you pay attention as much as you can. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Chryss_O (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will try my best to pay attention.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaermani (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to join 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaermani (Jun 11, 2013)

I will sit down and read my logic, I won't let anything get me interrupted 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 11, 2013)

jaermani said:


> I want to join



Find a lodge near you.  On the door will be when they meet.  Show up about an hour before the meeting.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  Start showing up then every month.  It should take a few times to get to know you before you get a signed petition.  Then keep going every month as you go through the process of getting investigated, voted on and have your degrees scheduled.


----------



## Chryss_O (Jun 12, 2013)

Got initiated tonight.  It was an awesome experience, one that I will never forget.  Glad to be a part of.  Now time to get my mind set for deployment.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

